# Old Conde Vertical Mill



## tonyk (Nov 22, 2013)

I purchased this mill more than ten years ago and was thinking of scraping it. Thought I would see if anyone can help ID this
machine. Here is what I know the tag says Conde LTD. 115/220 single phase 3/4 hp. The table jumps on the screw drive making it 
unusable as a mill. I would like to fix it and maybe convert to a CNC. Any help or info would be get me started. I have no 
experience in restoring mills, I do have good mechanical skills, I just dont know where to start. Everything works I just
need to make the table work properly.


----------



## xalky (Nov 22, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

It looks like a decent machine in the mini mill category. It looks more stout than the machines they are selling today.  

I'm not sure exactly what you mean by "The table jumps on the screw drive making it 
unusable as a mill."    Your leadscrew might just need lubrication or it could be bent. The gibs might need to be adjusted. It looks like it's been sitting for awhile so I would try to get into the underside of the table and figure out exactly whats causing your problem. Sometimes a good cleaning, oiling and adjusting is all it takes to get something going better than new.


----------



## tonyk (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes on all of the above. I believe the gibbs are loose, when tramming the table on a cut it jumps a thread and screws up everything. Not a straight cut and measurements are off. I need to take the table off. I guess my question is are gibbs and tram screws specific to a machine? I can't even find a picture of this machine let alone parts. The internet is a great tool for stuff like this you just need to ask the right question. Gibbs, tram screw are these the terms I should search? As the title says Newbe ). Also I hopr I am posting this in the correct category, as with the rest of my life someone will let me know when I am wrong.


----------



## xalky (Nov 23, 2013)

This table should come apart fairly easily. I wouldn't fret too mach about it yet. I'd take it apart to see wahts going on. Before that though, shake the table front and back and left/right to get a clue where the problem is. Taking it apart and fixing it will help you to get to know your machine. Take pictures of it as you take it apart, if you fear not being able to get it back together.


----------



## docn8as (Nov 23, 2013)

FWIW ...excessive  table  movememnt occurs  from looseness on the   ways ...gibs are  loose.  worn out ,broken , even  missing ..

.my  bridgeport M head  was  a  throwaway , headed to the scrapper  when it got diverted  to me....wear is SO BAD that  the gibs  can not  be adjusted  tight  enuf to  prevent  heavy  shake ......to use  it i have to  keep a  drag  on the gib  locking  lever ...the unused  axis  MUST  be SOLIDLY  locked  or it  wiill cut on an  angle.....if  overlooked , it  will jump exiting  a  cut  &  break the  endmill / jam up  the  work.......paying  attention  to  all , it IS  usable....so much  wrong  including table  tear outs & low spt from  wear  in the  center ,that restoration is  not reasonable...oh  yeah  ...80 thou lash on the feed screws....table  SHAKE  alsooccurs  from  asking too much of the  mill , but this sounds like  much  more ...
  best  wishes
doc


----------



## machinist18 (Nov 24, 2013)

Several "IFS." If the crossfeed screw nut is stripped, and IF it is a standard ACME thread, and IF that is the problem. You might be able to order a piece of ACME threaded rod and some nuts from MSC corp. and machine a new set for your mill. Their phone # is 800-645-7270. Good luck.


----------



## george wilson (Nov 24, 2013)

I bought an Enco knee mill several years ago as a mill for an extra shop we had started. The mill looked in fine condition when I bought it. It looked nearly new,in fact. Bright table and all.  When I was fooling around,and locked the locking lever,I found the lead screw easily jumped the thread in the nut. That blasted nut was threaded no more than .015" deep!! No,it was not badly worn,just **** poor threaded very shallow to make it easier to manufacture at the Chinese factory. I could not find any parts for it as Enco had discontinued the machine. It looked just like a Grizzly knee mill,but when ordered,the parts were not at all the same. Finally,I sold it to a guy who could bother to fix up the piece of junk.


----------



## Arnie (Sep 10, 2015)

I recently bought one of these and HM is the only site that had any info on this. I'm in the process of restoring. Its in pieces now. Just waiting on a new SS pan to place it on. That should be in today. I'll post more pics as it progresses. I painted it with Kilz Hamerite in Mid Green. The base and a smaller piece were stripped to bare metal.


----------

